# toccare di fare qualcosa



## deserto

Ciao ragazzi!
Mi è venuto un dubbio, si può dire “toccare di fare qualcosa”, nel senso di essere costretto di fare qualcosa? Di solito, si usa “toccare a fare”, oppure direttamente “toccare fare”, no? E non so se si tratta solamente di un uso antico, però senza cambiare il senso, o ha un altro significato... Qua ho trovato un esempio:

“...la signora...provava a sua volta a sorridere loro, come a dimostrare che se di nient’altro la si accusava che d’esser fatta a questo modo caro e geloso a ognuno, se le toccava d’espiare solo questa nostra un po’ goffa tenerezza di forme, ebbene lei ne avrebbe accettato su di sé tutto il peso, contenta.”

Poi c'è un altro problema: non riesco a capire cosa vuol dire precisamente “espiare solo questa nostra un po’ goffa tenerezza di forme”. Il contesto è così: una signora ha perso il suo costume quando faceva il bagno nel mare, quindi non osava tornare alla spiaggia, nuda, aspettando qualcuno che potesse aiutarla senza darle disagio. Finalmente ha trovato due maschi che le erano simpatici e gentili, ecco questa frase che era il suo pensiero quando stava aspettando che tornassero questi due. Il mio tentativo è “...pagare solo questa nostra un po’ goffa tenerezza di forma di corpo” Però comunque non mi trovo bene con questa “nostra un po’ goffa tenerezza di forme”.

Grazie mille in anticipo!


----------



## phiona

*c.* Essere tenuto o costretto a qualche cosa: _gli toccò tacere e obbedire_; _non c’era altro da fare e gli toccò cedere_; _per amor di pace_,_ mi tocca inghiottire e star zitto_; _ho dimenticato di comprare il pane_,_ e ora mi toccherà uscire di nuovo._ 

Come vedi, il Treccani lo riporta senza preposizioni.
Per cui ti tocca fare come dice questo autorevole vocabolario


----------



## deserto

Anche a me mi pare di non dover mettere nessuna preposizione, però Calvino ha usato questo "di", come nella frase citata, perciò volevo sapere che differenza fa fra questi due modi di dire...


----------



## annapo

"tocca di fare" è una espressione colloquiale che ho sentito spesso in Lombardia e in Piemonte. 
La forma corretta è invece "tocca fare". 
ciao
ANNA


----------



## deserto

Grazie Anna, allora forse si dice anche così in Liguria, spero...


----------



## marco.cur

> se le toccava d’espiare solo questa nostra un po’ goffa tenerezza di forme, ...


espiare: scontare, pagare un pegno

Secondo me "goffa" si riferisce all'atteggiamento un po' goffo che assume una persona quando si trova nella situazione imbarazzante di dover nascondere la propria nudità (tenerezza di forme). L'espiazione di questa lieve colpa consiste nell'imbarazzo che lei prova nel dover chiedere aiuto ai due ragazzi.


----------



## deserto

Grazie Marco! Quindi dici, questa “tenerezza di forme” tratta della signora? Cioè questa “nostra”imita la voce della signora, quindi posso anche tradurre questa “nostra” come “propria”?​
Grazie di nuovo!


----------



## marco.cur

Non so, è un testo letterario e quindi dev'essere interpretato.
Secondo me, l'atteggiamento "goffo" è riferito al genere umano in generale, quanod si trova in situaizoni simili; “tenerezza di forme” forse si riferisce alla signora. Io lascerei "questa nostra".
Ma, ripeto, è una mia interpretazione.


----------



## deserto

Grazie Marco!! E' stato molto utile il tuo consiglio!


----------



## facciadipietra

deserto said:


> Ciao ragazzi!
> Mi è venuto un dubbio, si può dire “toccare di fare qualcosa”, nel senso di essere costretto di fare qualcosa? Di solito, si usa “toccare a fare”, oppure direttamente “toccare fare”, no? E non so se si tratta solamente di un uso antico, però senza cambiare il senso, o ha un altro significato... Qua ho trovato un esempio:
> 
> “...la signora...provava a sua volta a sorridere loro, come a dimostrare che se di nient’altro la si accusava che d’esser fatta a questo modo caro e geloso a ognuno, se le toccava d’espiare solo questa nostra un po’ goffa tenerezza di forme, ebbene lei ne avrebbe accettato su di sé tutto il peso, contenta.”



          Il Devoto-Oli tra gli esempi riporta anche questo: “per caso mi è toccato di incontrare un amico che non vedevo da anni”.  

Comunque non necessariamente i dizionari riportano sempre sotto ogni singola voce tutte le possibili costruzioni, soprattutto se queste sono *opzionali* e non obbligatorie.
 Il “_*di*_” introduce molto spesso simili proposizioni soggettive: “non capita/succede/avviene spesso di trovare persone così oneste”; “spesso mi succede/capita di avere dolori di stomaco”. Da queste costruzioni l’uso si è esteso anche a “toccare”, che può però benissimo essere seguito dal semplice infinito. 

Anche per il verbo _spettare_ il _di_ è opzionale, ma la maggior parte dei dizionari non lo riporta: “All’autorità competente spetta intervenire / spetta di intervenire quando necessario”. “A chi spetta di intervenire?” “A chi spetta intervenire?”

 Superfluo sì, ma assolutamente non scorretto.



phiona said:


> *c.* Essere tenuto o costretto a qualche cosa: _gli toccò tacere e obbedire_; _non c’era altro da fare e gli toccò cedere_; _per amor di pace_,_ mi tocca inghiottire e star zitto_; _ho dimenticato di comprare il pane_,_ e ora mi toccherà uscire di nuovo._
> 
> Come vedi, il Treccani lo riporta senza preposizioni.
> Per cui ti tocca fare come dice questo autorevole vocabolario



L'articolo del Treccani è molto lungo: diversi esempi di "toccare di" sono nel paragrafo 3.a: _"questa volta è toccato a lui di aver la meglio" "guarda un po’ cosa mi tocca sentire!, o vedere! (o di sentire!, di vedere!)__"._


----------



## sergio_p

Qui in Umbria si dice sia "mi tocca di farlo", sia "mi tocca farlo", ma credo che la prima sia un'espressione colloquiale o dialettale.
La forma più corretta mi pare quella senza preposizione.


----------



## facciadipietra

"Mi tocca di fare..." non è né dialettale né colloquiale.
 È una costruzione tanto normale e tanto diffusa, sia nella lingua parlata di *tutta* Italia sia nella letteratura di *tutta* Italia degli ultimi *quattro* secoli, che non capisco perché degli italiani di madre lingua italiana debbano nutrire dei dubbi sulla sua correttezza.
 A me non sarebbe mai venuto in mente di andare a verificare sul dizionario questa costruzione; una costruzione che i migliori dizionari registrano regolarmente e che il summenzionato Italo Calvino ha utilizzato non per primo e non per ultimo (tra l’altro _simulando_ un linguaggio letterario aulico!).  


*Ma non è che qui c’è qualcuno che ci prende in giro? *Comincio a pensare di sì.


----------



## effeundici

facciadipietra said:


> "Mi tocca di fare..." non è né dialettale né colloquiale.
> È una costruzione tanto normale e tanto diffusa, sia nella lingua parlata di *tutta* Italia sia nella letteratura di *tutta* Italia degli ultimi *quattro* secoli, che non capisco perché degli italiani di madre lingua italiana debbano nutrire dei dubbi sulla sua correttezza.
> A me non sarebbe mai venuto in mente di andare a verificare sul dizionario questa costruzione; una costruzione che i migliori dizionari registrano regolarmente e che il summenzionato Italo Calvino ha utilizzato non per primo e non per ultimo (tra l’altro _simulando_ un linguaggio letterario aulico!).
> 
> 
> *Ma non è che qui c’è qualcuno che ci prende in giro? *Comincio a pensare di sì.



Boh, io avrei giurato che fosse scorretta.


----------



## Necsus

In effetti _toccare_ con questo significato è uno di quei verbi impersonali che ammettono un soggetto logico e un costrutto implicito sia con la preposizione _di_ che senza. 
È usato da Serianni come esempio nella sua grammatica (XIV,68):
«a ogni richiesta ci toccava _partire_ e andare a casa del nonno», «ci era già toccato _di correre_ a casa del nonno» (i due esempi, di S. Strati, sono attinti da Falcinelli 1985: 75 e 76).


----------



## sergio_p

facciadipietra said:


> "Mi tocca di fare..." non è né dialettale né colloquiale.
> È una costruzione tanto normale e tanto diffusa, sia nella lingua parlata di *tutta* Italia sia nella letteratura di *tutta* Italia degli ultimi *quattro* secoli, che non capisco perché degli italiani di madre lingua italiana debbano nutrire dei dubbi sulla sua correttezza.


Beh, nel mio italiano regionale (sono pugliese) l'espressione è usata molto raramente, e solo con la forma "mi tocca fare".
Invece da quando vivo in Umbria (circa 15 anni) la sento usare spesso, sia con sia senza preposizione, anche perché da queste parti è molto usata, anche in senso più ampio di quello consueto (ad es., qui non esprime solo obbligo, ma anche volontà o possibilità o desiderio o simili).
Avendo sentito qui per la prima volta la forma con la preposizione, l'avevo collegata all'italiano regionale umbro. Se mi dici che è corretta, non ho motivo di non crederci. Buono a sapersi...


----------



## ivanbcn

Salve
anche a me mi suona un po' male (regionale o informale, anche se è largamente attestata in letteratura); mi ricordo che una mia professoressa alle medie ci richiamava se dicevamo "Che tocca fare adesso?" invitandoci a usare il verbo "dovere" o un'altra forma per esprimere necessità (sono di Roma).

ciao,
ivan


----------



## facciadipietra

ivanbcn said:


> mi ricordo che una mia professoressa alle medie ci richiamava se dicevamo "Che tocca fare adesso?" invitandoci a usare il verbo "dovere" o un'altra forma per esprimere necessità


Ecco, centrato il problema... 
Cosa pensare di una "professoressa" come questa che si impunta su simili questioni invece di insegnare qualcosa di intelligente?


----------

